# Anybody interested in a SO FLO get together



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Let me know, will try to set one up. May turn into a tuning clinic with the RTA and gain structure setup with the Oscope

Thanks! 
Greg


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

How far south? I'm in the Tampa area and could be interested.


----------

